# can you heat transfer on bamboo shirts



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi I would like to know if you can use heat transfers on Bamboo new to this and any infor would be nice


----------



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

I have with 70% bamboo/ 30% cotton shirts & bamboo with lycra.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, no problem with applying heat transfers to bamboo. If you're using 100%, be careful not to scorch it but blended should not be easy to scorch. 

I've attached a picture of a transfer that Mark (DAGuide) from the Paper Ranch heat pressed onto a green, 100% bamboo swatch. He did this during this year's June Printwear Show in Charlotte, NC.

The bamboo swatch is wrinkled because I've washed it and haven't ironed it. However, the transfer still held it's color very well. Looks pretty much the same as the day he did it. 

AB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i've only printed on 70% bamboo 30% organic cotton and its worked perfect. 

go for it!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use my dtg on bamboo and the results have been amazing, I would think you could do transfers also as I use the heat press to cure the ink on my shirts and dont have any problem with it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks every one for there help I am going to order some


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

What transfer are the lightest weight to keep the bamboo from gaining too much weight. We are printing bandanas and woudl love for them to stay light and breathable.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

The lightest weight ones would be the papers for light garments, their the softest hand, Opaque for darks are pretty thick ... I dont use these often but have tried JPSS and Paropy(from Joto Papers) for lights and am pretty happy with the results ...this forum is full of opinions on different papers..if you search.
Have fun.


----------



## zenshirts (Mar 25, 2017)

I hate to resurrect an old thread, but I haven't been able to find this answer anywhere. Does anyone know what the maximum temperature setting would be for transferring to a bamboo/cotton blend (70/30)? Is 320 degrees too hot for this fabric? I don't want to risk scorching shirts if someone here has firsthand knowledge of temp settings. I'm trying to decide on which material to use for a specific design. My options are using easyweed electric @305, cad-cut adhesive with colored foil @300 or siser holographic @320. The holographic has the exact look I'm aiming for, but it's also the highest temp setting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dean Jones (Apr 14, 2017)

Look at the Fabric Composition
Check for Heat Sensitive Fabrics
Compliment the garment with the feel of the heat transfer


----------

